# CBT or SA Therapists in Ireland



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good CBT therapist, or someone who specialises in treating SA in Ireland? I'm particularly looking for someone in the the Cork region, but will consider Limerick, Kerry or Waterford too.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I've a feeling you will not get much of an answer to that here - have you considered going to your GP and asking there?


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> I've a feeling you will not get much of an answer to that here - have you considered going to your GP and asking there?


I will probably go ask my GP too, would be nice to hear opinions of people who actually have SA though because my current counsellor doesn't seem to have much experience with the problem and i'd like to find one that does. But you're right, I'm taking a shot in the dark asking on here.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been to a cbt therapist up North, but that was through the NHS. I haven't much experience with regards to our own health care system, but I have read a good book by an Irish woman named Gillian Butler called "overcoming social anxiety and shyness"

But as Miss Haniffy pointed out you're probably best going to your GP and seeing what is available that way, although there is a lot of really great literature out there anyway.

All the best Mo Chara!


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I've been to a cbt therapist up North, but that was through the NHS. I haven't much experience with regards to our own health care system, but I have read a good book by an Irish woman named Gillian Butler called "overcoming social anxiety and shyness"
> 
> But as Miss Haniffy pointed out you're probably best going to your GP and seeing what is available that way, although there is a lot of really great literature out there anyway.
> 
> All the best Mo Chara!


Hey thanks,

My therapist mentioned another book by Gillian Butler but your one sounds more relevant. It seems to get good reviews, i'll check it out.


----------

